# Rashi peripherals suxx :x



## abhishek86 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a xfx 8800GT alpha dog edition which was having overheating  problem!. Rashi replaced it wid 88GT alpha dog extreme (OC editon) which  made me happy *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy19.gif , but later i realised that  the replaced card was also faulty...the VRAM was corrupt. I again took  it to rashi for RMA and within a week they gave me a brand new 8800GT  alpha dog. but when i went home and tried the card for 1st time , i was  getting corrupt VRAM artifacts. I took the brand new faulty card very  next day to rashi when i was told that the capacitor was missing. They  claimed it as physical damage due to customer's fault, which they cant  RMA. i was like WTF?? i am bringin you the card very next day after u  RMA it. I was sure that it was not my fault. They didnt listen to me and  told me to buy a new card *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/sad.gif .I mailed to rashi, head of  rashi; ashok goenka, head of PINEGROUP; Cyrus To to email me their  postal address for me to lodge a complaint against them in consumer  court, still not replies. I am getting a new card from, sapphire ATi  5850. I can afford same card from xfx n asus which looks very cool than  sapphire but to avoid rashi i am getting a sapphire card.  Rashi 
Read more: *www.techenclave.com/graphic-cards/rashi-peripherals-suxx-163796.html#ixzz0lhpkzfrL
​


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there,
Sorry to hear your experience.  Please avoid creating duplicate threads.
Thanks


----------



## akhilesh_mehta2002 (May 13, 2010)

hey 
abhishek i too had a same problem with rashi for my motherboard replacing it 3 times . i think they suck... do one thing as i did .. go to andheri east near saki naka ...ther is a building called gundecha enclave ... it is a head office of asus take the graic card along with it. there is a person called vishal contact thim there .. he might help u out also if u dont find postive result . wait till the office gets closed and catch hold of a the chief . i forget his name but he stays at borvali . 

the cell phone no of vishal whoz the head of after sales service is with me i need to check where is it ... and will let u know


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

Is *Rashi peripherals *sucks in Kolkata too.....


----------



## CA50 (May 14, 2010)

sorry to hear that


----------



## ajayashish (May 14, 2010)

Yes rashi sucks in Kolkata too... they are the worst sales man in the world.


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

ajayashish said:


> Yes rashi sucks in Kolkata too... they are the worst sales man in the world.



Thanks!
I will try to avoid Rashi products next time as much as possible.
But,each and every shops try to sell XFX video card in Kolkata.
You can hardly found other brand like Zotac,Gigabyte,MSI,Asus etc.....


----------



## Pravas (May 14, 2010)

I recently Bought myself a Sony DVD writer, i thought i might visit Rashi group to fix my seemed faulty DVD Tray....
Now i have to think again..


----------



## static_x (May 14, 2010)

ASUS/SONY/PixelView/ATi/AMD/Leadtek/Adata etx all are taken care by Rashi itself....


----------



## abhishek86 (May 17, 2010)

finally they gave me a brand new XFX 88GT after so much tiff...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 18, 2010)

Even I have read some bad reviews about rashi's service and almost had  one , my friend's week old Altec Lansing FX-5051 speakers went kaput  with a blown fuse. We sent it to Rashi Hyderabad which is some 400odd  kms from our town. 

One of our friend took it to their service center there and was asked to  pick it the other day, So when he went back the next day they gave him  speaker carton and said fuse was replaced and its working now. Luckily  My friend asked them to check it once and guess what!!!!!!! it's not  working and on examining the fuse was never even replaced, the old one  was removed and fuse holder was empty, when asked they said they might  have forgotten in hurry to replace the new one!!!!!!!!!

If my friend just took it and sent it to us as it is, they it would have  been a waste of money and time, coupled with some worst service backup.

But most of the branded ones are dealt by Rashi in our area. Looks like  we have no choice.


----------



## azzu (May 18, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Even I have read some bad reviews about rashi's service and almost had  one , my friend's week old Altec Lansing FX-5051 speakers went kaput  with a blown fuse. We sent it to Rashi Hyderabad which is some 400odd  kms from our town.
> 
> One of our friend took it to their service center there and was asked to  pick it the other day, So when he went back the next day they gave him  speaker carton and said fuse was replaced and its working now. Luckily  My friend asked them to check it once and guess what!!!!!!! it's not  working and on examining the fuse was never even replaced, the old one  was removed and fuse holder was empty, when asked they said they might  have forgotten in hurry to replace the new one!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



so theres a Rashii in HYD too
at CTC aa ?


----------



## bigdaddy (May 18, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Even I have read some bad reviews about rashi's service and almost had  one , my friend's week old Altec Lansing FX-5051 speakers went kaput  with a blown fuse. We sent it to Rashi Hyderabad which is some 400odd  kms from our town.
> 
> One of our friend took it to their service center there and was asked to  pick it the other day, So when he went back the next day they gave him  speaker carton and said fuse was replaced and its working now. Luckily  My friend asked them to check it once and guess what!!!!!!! it's not  working and on examining the fuse was never even replaced, the old one  was removed and fuse holder was empty, when asked they said they might  have forgotten in hurry to replace the new one!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Rashi as company is not Bad, but certainly quality of manpower manning such an important place reflects the some in efficiency..... JAgo Rashi Jago..

BigDaddy


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 18, 2010)

could you guys clarify is the rashi are the only distrubutor for AMD processors in INDIA ?


----------



## static_x (May 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> could you guys clarify is the rashi are the only distrubutor for AMD processors in INDIA ?




Apart from RASHI, I think Ingram Micro also is a Distributor for AMD in India. Though RASHI is the national distributor


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

azzu said:


> so theres a Rashii in HYD too
> at CTC aa ?


Rashi Peripherals
  126 S D Road, 
  1st Floor, Jaya Mansion 
  Secunderabad  
  Tel: 040-66385708


----------

